# Virginia Beach, VA week #40 2013



## rocko62580 (Aug 22, 2013)

Looking for a beach front unit on the second week of October. A dog friendly unit would be ideal, but we are open to anything. Please contact me if you have somehing.


----------



## rocko62580 (Aug 26, 2013)

rocko62580 said:


> Looking for a beach front unit on the second week of October. A dog friendly unit would be ideal, but we are open to anything. Please contact me if you have somehing.



Looking for something from Saturday October 5th-Wednesday October 9th.


----------

